# Alanex Kennels in Czech Republic



## Salinas2K94 (Nov 19, 2015)

Greetings all, I am looking for some help finding out anything about my partners mom. She is listed as "Cody Alanex" CMKU/DS/70408/08/14.

My partner is from her 03/03/14 litter with Bart ze Stribrneho kamene.

Father was easy to find, but mother is proving to be a problem.

Is anyone familiar with Alanex Kennels or Breeders?


----------



## yuriy (Dec 23, 2012)

Cody Alanex in the Pedigree DB: Cody Alanex

Some documents mentioning Cody. Last one seems to be competition results.
1. http://www.ceskyklub-no.cz/data/dokumenty/155_2014-01.pdf
2. http://www.ceskyklub-no.cz/data/dokumenty/179_2015-02.pdf
3. www.kynologie.cz/download.php?fid=3772

Breeder's name appears to be either "Milan černý" or "Milda černý", and there is some contact information on this page: Schäferhundeverein Riedenburg - Zucht im Team . That page has an email and a phone number if you want to reach out.

And this may be the breeder's Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/milda.cerny.9


----------



## Otakubenny (Sep 22, 2015)

Just to touch on the sire, ze Stribrneho kamene is Art z Lipin which is a very well known Czech kennel who has put out a lot of widely used dogs. 

On to the dam. Some breeders with larger kennels just don't have the time to title all of their stock, so that may be the case here. She comes from a very solid Czech pedigree though, especially from the top. Grim z PS is probably the most famous and well known Czech dog who was bred up and down the country, almost every Czech dog nowadays features a little bit of Grim lol. Dargo is among his most widely used sons, and Atila also achieved quite a bit of fame in his own right.


----------



## Salinas2K94 (Nov 19, 2015)

Thank you both.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Send me a pm and I'll give some insight to genetics of Cody.


----------



## yuriy (Dec 23, 2012)

cliffson1 said:


> Send me a pm and I'll give some insight to genetics of Cody.


A new member isn't allowed to send PMs until a certain post count is reached.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

You can post on the open board Cliff, we all love to learn more and respect the depth of your knowledge. 

Members who complain in private about cluttering up the board with posts that are too technical can go suck an egg.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Cody Alanex: sire is Atilia who was a very strong dog with great nerve and strong character. Tough dog coming from Dargo and Grim on Sire outline. The motherline of Atilia goes through a daughter of Ori Danaru which was a super litter out of Cordon. Excellent nerve and moderate drives with strong protective instincts. Dam's Sire line goes back to Zar who in turn goes back to Din and Victor. These were old border patrol type dogs that were very reactive and high defense drives. The mother's mother is a daughter of Brit Elisu, a dog that came to states and I have from his handler and also his importer that he was police dog of the highest order.
Overall, this is good genetics, but some of males may be highly reactive.


----------



## Otakubenny (Sep 22, 2015)

Castlemaid said:


> You can post on the open board Cliff, we all love to learn more and respect the depth of your knowledge.
> 
> Members who complain in private about cluttering up the board with posts that are too technical can go suck an egg.


Can't agree with this enough!


----------



## Basia (Oct 7, 2011)

Castlemaid said:


> You can post on the open board Cliff, we all love to learn more and respect the depth of your knowledge.
> 
> Members who complain in private about cluttering up the board with posts that are too technical can go suck an egg.


:thumbup:

AGREED! I've been trying to learn about these lines for a while but there isn't much reading material (that I have found at least).

So thanks for the post, Cliff!


----------

